# ok so i want to make our queen bed bigger ... get a twin ??



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

i was thinking of getting a twin matteress to make our queen bigger .. i tried sidecarring the crib but felt like i was pushing ds away







if i do this what size sheet do i get ?? anyone done this .. also thinking of putting the matt on the floor ...suggestions


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

This is a little different, but...we have a full and put a twin next it. We placed both mattress and box springs on the floor and pushed the two together. There is a slight difference in thickness of the mattresses, so I placed a wool blanket on the twin and doubled it where the two meet so there isn't a "dip" between the two. Finally, we put a very stretched out knit full sheet over the two and it holds things together alright. A king size bed would be ideal, however, until then this works well enough!


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

Is getting a king size out of the question? It would be a lot easier! We major lucked out and got a used Sealy King set and frame off of craigslist for only $200, its clean and new and we love it, there will be lots of room for the baby when he/she is born.

If not, i do think that putting a double beside it would work... but the length may be different and i doubt any sized sheets would actually fit properly.

What my mom did with my little brother and sister, she took the side off the crib and had a friend make the crib the exact same height as the mattress, i guess it was side carring essentially but it was more like a seamless transition form the bed to the crib mattress.

If you put the mattress on the floor, could you not put the crib matress on the floor beside it?

Good luck!


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

true i could .. i will try that but i also wanted to make it so i could get over their if need be ...


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

If you get a twin, get an extra-long twin because it will be the same length as your queen---otherwise, a regular twin will be 5" shorter than your current bed.

We also did this when DS was first born (before we bought our king when he was 15 months old), but it was a twin and a full (so the lengths were the same). We didn't worry about trying to make them one bed---the twin was more "his" space, and we slept on the full. Even if he was over on the full with us, it made me worry less about him sleeping on the outside of the bed since he would just roll onto the twin, not the floor.

As for sheets, if you really want to try to make them feel like one bed, you're going to have to make something, I suspect. This combination is going to be a little less than 100" wide, and a king is only 80"----you're going to have to have some kind of stretch in a jersey king sheet to make it fit! But perhaps is your mattresses aren't terribly thick, you COULD use a king sheet. The way they make them these days (for the extra-extra-thick mattresses), you have a lot of extra room. The king mattress we bought is just 9" of latex, and the sheets are ridiculous on it!


----------

